# Anabolic Muscle Labs



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of these? Just picked up some of their test450. I'll upload a pic in abit.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

no one?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

looks sideways to me mate, could be a fake :beer:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Herd bad reprts about them in my gym mate, was told to stay away from them, duno if its just down my end or just word of mouth, jab it and tell us mate, or at least pm me and let me know cause i can get hold of this stuff.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay.. i'll play quinie pig


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

at last sum1 else is using them! i got a few vials, 3x tren e 100, and 3x eq 200, the eq is all gone and not used the tren yet as still got feurza tren to jab through b4 i start it! my source is very reliable and has told me he has sold shed loads of the stuff so im gettin amongst it as soon as i run out of feurza gear! le tme know on the test max tho mate as i can get hold of that and hell its cheap too!! :thumb:


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

and if u wanna know about the eq, welll.. i was runnin 1g of test and 400mcg of tren along side it pw so as u can imagine i didnt really notice i was using eq! hahaha pointless excersize really! u live and learn hey


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

jamster85 said:


> and if u wanna know about the eq, welll.. i was runnin 1g of test and 400mcg of tren along side it pw so as u can imagine i didnt really notice i was using eq! hahaha pointless excersize really! u live and learn hey


Yep EQ needs high doses to experience its full potential



jamster85 said:


> at last sum1 else is using them! i got a few vials, 3x tren e 100, and 3x eq 200, the eq is all gone and not used the tren yet as still got feurza tren to jab through b4 i start it! my source is very reliable and has told me he has sold shed loads of the stuff so im gettin amongst it as soon as i run out of feurza gear! le tme know on the test max tho mate as i can get hold of that and hell its cheap too!! :thumb:


Tren is good dosed well



HodgesoN said:


> Herd bad reprts about them in my gym mate, was told to stay away from them, duno if its just down my end or just word of mouth, jab it and tell us mate, or at least pm me and let me know cause i can get hold of this stuff.


No bad reports so far ,,unless you get pip from prop



finlay04 said:


> Anyone ever heard of these? Just picked up some of their test450. I'll upload a pic in abit.


Enjoy mate ..No problems with T450 mix so far


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i was running 800mg of eq, ran it for 12 weeks, was gonna stop after the 12 weeks and go onto pct............... but my eyes get too big and i brought a **** load more so just gonna keep pumpin it into me for a while! good to hear about the tren! cheers fella


----------



## d83ice (Oct 14, 2012)

How is it going with this stuff mate? Have been battering the EAS stuff but have started at a new gym where this stuff is the big thing...worth trying?

The blends they do look good and make sense so am tempted to just buy a loads as its dirt cheap round mine


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

the tren was good! iv finnished now and on pct, already stocked up on 6 vials of tren ace and 4 of testmax for my next cycle


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

jamster85 said:


> the tren was good! iv finnished now and on pct, already stocked up on 6 vials of tren ace and 4 of testmax for my next cycle


Any news on the tren ace?


----------



## James2219 (Jul 11, 2013)

I've heard from a good source it's good Stuff


----------



## James2219 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks genuine to me mate


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright pal I used there Test 300 E and had very good results!


----------



## James2219 (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you no anyone who has used any off there other products I'm a week into using there tmt 200 so will let you no how I get on mate would love to find out if anyone has used there anavar I can get them for 40 for 50 mg tabs


----------



## James2219 (Jul 11, 2013)

The anavar are capsule form which put me off anyone had anavar in capsule form before


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

James2219 said:


> The anavar are capsule form which put me off anyone had anavar in capsule form before


Good results from AM Var


----------



## Ste Roy (Dec 22, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Anyone ever heard of these? Just picked up some of their test450. I'll upload a pic in abit.


I just got a bottle of this, funnily enough from Blackburn aswell ha... Looks like it's fromt he same gym in your pic aswell! Is it any good?


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Was given a few bottles of their tren ace and I don't rate it. There was no tren in it, no sides or anything.


----------



## Mazey121 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, im taking equitest 500 by anabolic muscle laboratories. I'm on my 3rd week at 3ml a week. I'm yet to notice any affects from it? How long should I wait to see effects? N could I switch to summat else by a diff lab, say TTM?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> View attachment 95567


Yes I have heard of it, the prices Im being offered are very very cheap so based on that Im staying clear and sticking to what I know.


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Use the tri tren with good results

I wouldn't use the test 450 again though as the pip I got from it was unbearable and I know a few others that had the same problem

Training partner is on their bdt600 and is seeing good results


----------



## JayRobz (Aug 25, 2014)

Did you find out if this stuff is legit mate? I've just got a bottle of it, had first shot and the pip was bad to be fair, even 3 days after it's still sore, no redness o anything just pain but I know that's expected if your shooting 450mg of gear!! I'll bare the pain though, aslong as this stuff is legit..


----------



## Nitram (Jul 13, 2014)

Anabolic muscle is the worst lab around,agony at jab site 4 days.dont even think it's real gear


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

My bro uses this lab and loves it wont use anything else especially the tren. Iv heard no bad reports my way.


----------

